# Ablösen in der Prüfung.



## Neuer--Angler (23. Mai 2012)

Für welche Fische wird in der Prüfung Lösezange benutzt?
Für welche Arterienklemme und für welche Der Plastikstab?


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ablösen in der Prüfung.*

Zange: Raubfische und Brandung
Arterienklemme: Weißfisch und Fliege
Hakenlöser/Plastikstab: Weißfisch


----------

